# Distressed Cabinetry



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Had a request 2 months ago about this project from a cabinet maker I met at a dinner. The customer emailed him a picture of a woman in a reddish blouse and told him thats the color she wants this kitchen island, distressed. Immediately looked through the divine collection and found paprika. 

SW Wood Primer, SW SuperPaint urbane bronze base coat, devine paprika top coat. Let each coat dry 24 hours before sanding. Put a glaze over everything before shooting a couple coats of chemcraft satin.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Loos good ! How did the super paint sand out for you? If I remember right it's a bit rubbery, so I'm curious to know how hard it was to do a sand through finish.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

It wasn't too bad to sand. I started out with 80 grit and just ran the orbital very lightly over it. Switched to 120 grit, then finished with 220 grit. Latex definitely doesn't feather out as nicely as oil base, took a little extra time to smooth out some of the sanders marks


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm sorry just not into the distressed look, weathered maybe!
Years ago we painted a house for a guy that was a distressed furniture maker, talk about a weird guy!
We were painting the first ceiling, when he say's you're not going to brush that on? WTF! So we finally convinced him to let use a mohair 1/8" sleeve!
His entire house was filled with real antique furniture, but every table, chair, sofa etc. we tried to move one or more legs would fall off!
This house was a big old turn of the century, that had seen better days in Lake Forest.
Talk about a pain in arse customer!:vs_shocked:


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

I had fun with it for sure. Never have painted a brand new cabinet into a finish like this, from what I have heard they have other furniture that would match this. 

After they install it they will be sending me a finished shot, stay tuned!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks like a fun project. We have destressed some as others have said before I'm not a huge fan of the look but if someone wants to pay me to do it I will and enjoy doing it.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Just thinking about it. Why did you use Super Paint? Was it because it was specified, had it sitting around, or ??

Cost wise, I would have probably used EcoSelect, distressed it all, then shot a clear on it for protection. 

In actuality I probably would have used chalk paint as it sands easier. 

Just curious, but great job either way.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

I had the basecoat color in SuperPaint when I did the sample piece. Surprisingly sanded really well even though reading about horrible experiences trying to sand it. After 2 coats of primer, 4 coats of super paint, sanding in between each coat, then finishing with 3 coats lacquer it came out like glass.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

ThreeSistersPainting said:


> I had the basecoat color in SuperPaint when I did the sample piece. Surprisingly sanded really well even though reading about horrible experiences trying to sand it. After 2 coats of primer, 4 coats of super paint, sanding in between each coat, then finishing with 3 coats lacquer it came out like glass.


Yeah, surprised it didn't gum up on you or start peeling when you sanded. 

Which lacquer? I've shot lacquer over paint before and it bubbled up and destroyed it pretty badly. Which is to be expected. But I have seen acrylic lacquers not have this issue.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

I ended up using 2 gallons of chemcraft, Miller Paint was out of my usual Rudd Dura-cat. I had a lot of issues with the chemcraft dry times and sanding (this was the only thing that was gumming up) I've only had issues with lacquer over paint when the paint isn't fully cured.


----------

